# Charters in the abacos or florida keys



## straaj04 (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone know of a good, reasonably priced charter service in the sea of abaco or the florida keys? id like to take my girlfriend out for a week next summer or the summer after and get some more hands on experience,


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

I believe Florida Yacht Charters offers boats in both locations. Moorings also has a base in Marsh Harbour.

Personally, I'd opt for the Abacos over the Keys.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

I took my wife out for a week for our anniversary and used Florida Yacht Charters in Miami Beach...service was very good....our boat was a little tired (but that was expected) Very good location for access to the keys either out in the Hawk Channel or the initial portion through the ICW. 

Any questions let me know....


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

I have also use Florida Yacht Charter with good results.

A few years ago I was going to use them again... until I found out I could do 10 days rather than 7 for a similar boat in the British Virgin Islands... including air fare for Less than the cost of doing the Keys charter. I would have had about a $300 fuel bill to get to and back from the keys and lost 2 days work.

Since then I chartered out of BVI several times prior to buying a boat which I now keep in the BVI. BVI has far superior sailing to either of the locations your considering but you should have some nominal training which is also available from several schools where you can charter and learn while in the BVI or USVI.


----------



## straaj04 (Sep 4, 2009)

what company did you use in the BVI for that similar price? if that included airfare, i am definatly interested.


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

*Abacos Charters*

The Moorings and SunSail each share a base at Marsh Harbor in the Abacos. We used them for our annual Spring flotilla this past June and had a great time. Here is our trip report Catamaran Sailing in the Sea of Abaco, Bahamas - Trip Report - - We also do a trip every year to the BVI and have had wonderful service from BVI Yacht Charters after growing weary of the huge charter factory there that the big boys run.


----------



## JDLG (Feb 22, 2009)

back in 2006 my wife and I chartered out of the abacos using the moorings, it was our first time chartering and we used a beneteau 34. we had a blast, the area is great for sailing, beautiful, and the people there are cool. the boat was like new and we used the their provisioning, now i would provision my own boat but it was nice not to worry about it then.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

Thinking of Bahama charter this year. Just starting to look. Prefer catamarans. Not really interested in Moorings/Sunsail kind of operation. Smaller bareboat company would be great. thnx.


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Abaco Charters*

I lived and ran a charter company in the Abacos for five years. I will not bad mouth anyone online, but you might want to stay with Moorings, Sunsail or Florida Yacht Charters. Below is a link to the Abaco Community Message Board. Go to site and search charters, you will find several good and bad stories. Whatever you do try to pay with a credit card or thru Paypal, that way if something goes wrong you have some recourse.
Happy sailing

Rich

Abaco Message Board


----------

